# an unhandled microsoft .net framework exception occurred in devenv exe[2464]



## varmapr (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi,

I am getting "an unhandled microsoft .net framework exception occurred in devenv exe[2464]" and JIT debugger is coming up when i try to open my project in visual studio 2010. When i click no to debugging VS2010 is crashing. My project was in VS2005 and migrated to VS2010. I also reinstalled VS2010 thinking some components were not installed properly. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks
Varma


----------



## varmapr (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi All,

Any one encountered the above mentioned error, has any idea what can be the solution. Please respond. Any help greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Varma


----------

